# New holland tractors



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

Thinking about getting a new holland t6070 was wondering if anyone has an opinion on these tractors


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I always liked blue tractors. However, when I was looking for a replacement for one of mine every one of the NH dealers in my area tried to steer me to Kubota. I ended up going to JD and I'm happy I did because the dealer support is so much better. I still have one Ford and some old NH hay equipment and I get better service ordering parts from out of State (Messicks & aftermarket) than from the local idiots. Around here they are just disappearing and I can't figure out how they stay in business.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

You will like the 6070 i just bought a new 7040 and dad bought a new 7040 last spring we really liked it. i believe the cabs are more comtroable and the engines are just as reliable as deere New holland has came a long way the past 10 years. We have a good new holland dealer and that makes a differance.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a NH TS135A, which is between the T6060/6070. I just turned over 1100 hours and I really like it. I've had several minor issues amd one serious issue, all of which were fixed under warranty. The serious issue was that the fuel suction line broke at the point were the line enters the tank and allowed air into the line. This required draining the fuel tank, dropping the tank and putting in a new assembly. The assembly is poorly designed, IMHO.

I have the electroshift tranny and deluxe cab. This makes 9-10 hours behind the wheel just another day at the office.

I am looking for a used TS110-115 to replace my old NH 966.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't owned one, but we leased one, if I was to buy one it would have to have the 16 speed tranny. Can't remember the name of it, but you bumped the joystick one way to up shift and the other to down shift, then forward and back selected the direction. Also seem to remember you could be at a dead stop, select up to 8th gear, then bump the joystick in the direction you wanted to go and the tractor would do the rest. Also liked the super steer it had as well.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a TC40 which is a very small tractor that we use only to set out round bales, rake/tedder hay, and put in food plots with but I LOVE it. It has had way less trouble than JD we own and is very reliable. I will seriously consider buying another when the time comes around. The design of the 3 point hitch hook ups is great! This is a huge plus when you are farming by yourself. My JD is a nightmare to hook up alone.

Kyle


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Dealer was trying to sell me a 95 hp model yesterday, not sure what model. It looked real light compared to my White 2-105, not sure if it would pull my 18 foot Krause disk. Are there a few different versions in the 100 hp range.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The differences between 100HP NH tractors has to do primarily with frame weight -- something that probably should be considered based on the type of ground, hilly or flat, that you're on.

I wouldn't take a light-weight frame across a lot of my ground when working hay. I have a little JD 4710 compact tractor that I've had on 3 wheels toooo many times just going from one place to another--not a pleasant feeling! My IH 966 and NH TS135 both feel like they're glued to the ground in the same places. I have gone for a ride on the 966 where the 135 stayed put.

If you have flatter ground, the lighter weight can be a big advantage for fuel usage, ground compaction, crown damage and rutting issues.

Ralph


----------

